# Sage grinders died urgent upgrade needed :(



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

My sage died at the weekend for espresso, however I've managed to rescue it for frech press.I was however looking to replace it in January with either a niche, p64 or Eureka 64mm version. But what are your opinions? My budget is firmly under £500 so Niche is at the top limit. 

Would be pulling espresso on a Sage Dual Boiler (with slayer mod) 

My thinking is I'd like to have the option to upgrade the burrs down the line, but lend me your thoughts please.

Many thanks for any advise.

I have seen mention of a P64S in the pipeline, but I may have to upgrade to that down the line. unless anyone thinks waiting and not having espresso is worth it.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I’ve got a lovely grinder for sale in the classifieds at the moment. It’s the Arco 2 in 1 from Goat Story. It’s well within your budget and produces good consistent results. Good for espresso and filter.


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the offer, however I see you've moved up to the p64 too. I think I more inclined to think similar to yourself with the options above


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

df64 ordered, very excited to get it in the kitchen


----------



## funkmuncha (23 d ago)

Hi can I ask where you ordered the df64 from please, and did you go with the "vanilla" df64 or one of the variants?

I don't care much for the wood accents on the variants (newer models) and have had a DF64 in my shopping cart on DF64 coffee website for a few days but I'm nervous to pull the trigger as I'm not sure what the import charges over freight may be.


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

Preordained from Bella barrista I ordered the original solo. Since the sage has died I needed something that did more than just espresso.


----------



## funkmuncha (23 d ago)

This seems a sensible approach. I'd be very interested to hear what you think of it compared to the sage grinder as that's what I've got.


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

I will report back ASAP. Stock should be in mid january


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tangotop said:


> I will report back ASAP. Stock should be in mid january


Nice choice as it will give you upgrades should you want thwm


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

yeah, thats the idea. might get a niche down the line, but for the moment this should give me a good spectrum to work with


----------



## Hall787 (18 d ago)

I'm also upgrading from the sage grinder pro but I seem to have the very common dilemma of df64 vs niche


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Plus import tax? And no comeback?

Support UK business 👍👍


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

For me the lack of being able to upgrade was the reason I swung toward the DF64. I may buy a niche later


----------



## Hall787 (18 d ago)

I wish I could buy the df64 but it's about 100£ over budget - the used market of df64 seems to be virtually non-existent


----------



## Tangotop (10 mo ago)

It's cheaper than the niche though and a great step up fingers crossed from the sage


----------

